# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Batteryworld θεσσαλονίκη

## view

Το BATTERYWORLD αναζητά ηλεκτρονικό για τις ανάγκες του τμήματος κατασκευής και επισκευής παντός τύπου μπαταριών στα κεντρικά του, στην Θεσσαλονίκη :
Περιγραφή θέσης:
• Πτυχιούχος ηλεκτρονικής ΤΕΙ ή ΑΕΙ ή παραμφερή τμήματα.
• Πολύ καλή γνώση ηλεκτρονικών (κολήσεων,χειρισμός analyser, πολύμετρων κ.α.).
• Σχετική εμπειρία στην κατασκευή συστοιχιών μπαταριών.
• Καλή γνώση Αγγλικών.
• Ζήλο για εργασία και ομαδικότητα, σοβαρότητα, συναδελφικότητα, συνεργασία.
Επιθυμητά προσόντα:
1. Δίπλωμα μηχανής.
2. Εμπειρία στην εργασία.
Κατάθεση βιογραφικών:
Ποδίκογλου Γαβριήλ
info@batteryworld.gr
2310500015
Oλοι οι υποψήφιοι θα δοκιμαστούν για κάποιες ώρες πρακτικά στο εργαστήριο μας, με την επίβλεψη του υπάρχοντος τεχνικού.
Και κατόπιν θα ειδοποιηθούν τηλεφωνικά.

----------

